
Is Windows 8 a mess or a new horizon? The Ars OpenForum weighs in - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/03/is-windows-8-a-mess-or-a-new-horizon-the-ars-openforum-weighs-in.ars
======
jsz0
I think Microsoft's main mistake is pushing people into the new Metro UI on
the PC. It should be totally optional in Windows 8. Maybe in Windows 9 or 10
when there are more Metro apps available and the kinks have been worked out
they could make it mandatory. Pushing people into this half-baked solution
right now is a terrible idea. From what I've seen the Metro GUI on the PC
requires extensive use of mouse gestures, mouse hovers, and keyboard
shortcuts. I really don't think that's going to work for most people.

~~~
Mythbusters
Download and give it a shot. It's actually very functional to use. The thing
is if you are on a laptop or a desktop, the metro mostly shows up when staring
an app. Otherwise it mostly stays away.

If you are on a touch based tablet, you are mostly using metro all the time.
It actually works for most people.

